# [MOD] Extreme Overclocking | non-K Haswell (turbo enabled) Desktop/Mobile 4GHz+ Overclock |Turbo Bin Increase Recursion Hack | Mobile i7 4XXXmq/hq to



## tmashpotato

Hi all,

After I saw this result: http://hwbot.org/submission/2830783_0.0_cpu_frequency_core_i7_4700mq_4550_mhz , I got interested to replicate it with a similar method and decided to share my steps to score higher than a desktop 4.4ghz 4770k (according to cinebench







) on my Clevo P150SM

Intel Stock microcode has a Turbo multiplier bin glitch that allows unlimited multiplier increase, I used prema's bios and removed a cpu microcode update to let the cpu run the stock glitched microcode.

1) Download or dump your BIOS, if your bios is ami (my case) then use AFUWINx64
2) Get AMI Aptio UEFI MMTool v5.0.0.7 and UEFITool, HxD (or your fav hex editor)
3) Open your BIOS image with UEFITool, then File>Search, in our case Haswell has the following ID:
Quote
C3 06 03
, enter C3 06 03 in Hex pattern dialog click OK
4) You can see the last four Hex pattern result, double click the first result and a structure item in the main dialog will be highlighted, right click>Extract as-is to a folder (be sure to be neat and organized or you will mess things up)


5) Do the same with the third result and save it as a diff name other than the first one
6) Now in the folder you have saved the 2 files from step 4&5, open the first one with HxD(any hex editor) and look for
Quote
C3 06 03


be sure to choose Datatype:Hex-values then hit search
7) Press F3 to find again till you reach this pattern(highlighted):
8) (1) Indicates the microcode version, 17 in this case, we want 00 (cpu stock), (2) the platform ID (the search context we reached at) (3) the microcode length = 5000 (in my case) in reverse (important to know when the microcode ends in order to remove).
9) Adjust the cursor on the beginning of the highlight text/microcode (01) right click>Select Block>Length>5000 or whatever in your case
10) Delete the highlighted blocks (after step 9) then save the file
11) Do the same with the second result from step 3 to 10 then save
12) go back to UEFITool, double click the first result like you did in step 4, right click the highlighted structure in the main dialogue > Replace as-is then choose the FIRST file you edited in HxD
13) Double click the third result and follow step 12 with the SECOND file you edited in HxD
14) You will see "Rebuild" in action row, File>Save image as> P15SM04.PM2 in my case (can be any name as long as your flashing tool recognize it)
15) Open AMI Aptio MMTool > Load Image > your modified rom > CPU Patch Tab and verify there is no 06C3 in CPU ID
16) Be brave and flash your BIOS









*Windows Mod to remove auto update microcode on boot:*
1) Remove mcupdate_GenuineIntel (and backup) from System32
2) Done

*Overclocking:*
1) Check CPU MCIDownload AIDA64 , open AIDA64>Motherboard>CPUID and look at IA Brand ID, it should be 00h


2) Download the latest beta Throttlestop (not stable) in my case 810b2
3) Make sure you don't have XTU installed or running (especially at startup) or it will reset any changes in Throttlestop
4) Open throttlestop, click FIVR and look at "[checkbox] Overclock [DIALOG] Max" and note it down
5) Now here is the magic! close FIVR and open it again, [DIALOG] Max value should increase by 2 (up to 80x max ~ 8ghz) everytime you open and close FIVR aslong as long as you increase one of the cores, _(bin recursion on msr15, you *can't* set this outside throttlestop if you can't read max turbo possible by the cpu itself everytime)_


6) Increase "Set multiplier" to maximum after your final changes in FVIR (Iv set mine to 42x all cores, so I increased set multiplier to 42 aswell - note voltage ID is messed up ignore it)


7) Increase voltage in FVIR for stability by using cinebench run 3 times instead of prime95, as it stresses FPU which increases heat and tdp instead...
8) Unlock maximum TDP and turbo wattage in TPL, in my case:


9) Done! Changes should be persistent as long as you dont save and exit from BIOS, here is my result in Cinebench with temp throttling (from 4.3 to 3.9 ghz), room temp 25-27 XD: (no.1 at 4.2ghz, no.7 stock latest microcode)

UPDATE: OCed RAM from 1600 to 1866, [email protected], +200mV adaptive vcore:


I'm also getting 852 with 4.5ghz, t̶h̶o̶u̶g̶h̶ ̶i̶t̶s̶ ̶u̶n̶s̶t̶a̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶a̶s̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶f̶r̶e̶q̶u̶e̶n̶c̶y̶ ̶s̶c̶a̶l̶e̶s̶ ̶d̶o̶w̶n̶,̶ ̶(̶m̶a̶y̶b̶e̶ ̶d̶u̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶h̶i̶g̶h̶ ̶v̶o̶l̶t̶a̶g̶e̶)̶
Static voltage table like on load method using TS:





*Post your results and I'll copy it here.*

*Tips:*

-I highly recommend lapping heatsink and use liquid metal thermal paste or any decent tp ( I used collaboratory liquid ultra) before doing this.


-If your cpu throttles no matter what, try decreasing dynamic voltage in FVIR and look at maximum value the package power indicate while stressing, decrease the value by 10% in order to avoid rapid throttling (happens with bad TP)








-Do not attempt the OC if you are looking after long service life wear&tear (I expect 2 years from now if I stress the cpu everyday for an hour, which i never do







)

Happy overclocking, and don't melt your laptop

Thanks to Intel if they leaked this on purpose, kinda futureproofed my machine XD

Updates:
-Tested on desktop i5 4430 without altering reference clock, OCable 3.2 to 3.6ghz max (high voltage monster cpu







.just look at the stock TDP : 84 W)
-To add:*(This has been done by Asus with desktop on haswell launch aswell, though BIOS updates were pushed asap, steps should be similiar with desktop mobos, there is a decent advantage of applying this on non-extreme mobile due to the insane cost. getting a K processor with desktops is a wiser choice for cheap extra*
-Intel has done the same mistake again with Skylake this time, would be interesting to see how far 6700HQ can go.









_(Thank you MOD for finally removing the useless posts, funny PM example: "aj****** sent you this private message on http://Overclock.net , April 17, 6:46 pm
if your UEFI/BIOS has the settings in it, you really should set them there and not in XTU. XTU is ****! Meanwhile, have you tried the mod on the locked Xeons on this architecture? That is where things start getting interesting. Meanwhile, you come off as a complete a**, TBH.")_ Just to clarify, only Throttlestop works with the OC, since in my case, XTU/BIOS does not read the [secret]MSR register, as reading it increments max bin with mc


----------



## Duality92

+rep with your first post, great! Good post!


----------



## TheReciever

Very Impressive!


----------



## BulletSponge

That's freaking amazing! Welcome to OCN!


----------



## TheReciever

Posting it here on OCN where people would prefer to believe that laptops cant achieve these thresholds, you may also want to share it with NBR or Tech | Inferno if not already


----------



## tmashpotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Posting it here on OCN where people would prefer to believe that laptops cant achieve these thresholds, you may also want to share it with NBR or Tech | Inferno if not already


I already did, and so far this is the only forum which appreciates OC regardless it being a laptop








and yes, know that feeling when desktop replacement laptops gets compared to custom built desktops... your right, the reaction at NBR and TI was not nice (private messages peasants lol), so far so good at OCN, thank you for the warm welcome









Edit: fixed my "english" lol


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quite happy to see someone post something like this. Definitely a good sign that laptop modding is starting to appear more regularly. ^_^


----------



## czin125

Does this only work on MQ processors or can HQ processors use this?


----------



## tmashpotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Does this only work on MQ processors or can HQ processors use this?


All Haswell CPUs including desktops, though I think Haswell-Refresh like 4720 (?) would only work if you replace existing microcode ranging from v01 to v06 (as stock microcode is late 2014, maybe v11), and not stock (v00, or v00 = v11 in refresh). You should even do that (for OCing else just do bios update) when using Haswell refresh CPU with old desktop motherboard, and make sure you adjust dynamic cpu voltage lower than the equivalent non-Refresh or else it will crash on boot (depends on your luck in order to reach voltage control before crashing







), only new microcodes have proper stock voltages, see this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/271a81/psa_stop_combining_intel_8_series_with_the_new/
.
MB, i'll modify the title for better clarification.

EDIT: Thank you all for the reps


----------



## ucode

AFAIK the unlock doesn't work on any desktop chip, only on Haswell CPU's with turbo overclockable feature.


----------



## tmashpotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> AFAIK the unlock doesn't work on any desktop chip, only on Haswell CPU's with turbo overclockable feature.


Hence why I added "turbo bin" in title, remember this guide isn't for the inexperienced, all haswell in this topic = all haswell with turbo lol


----------



## andrewff2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmashpotato*
> 
> All Haswell CPUs including desktops, though I think Haswell-Refresh like 4720 (?) would only work if you replace existing microcode ranging from v01 to v06 (as stock microcode is late 2014, maybe v11), and not stock (v00, or v00 = v11 in refresh). You should even do that (for OCing else just do bios update) when using Haswell refresh CPU with old desktop motherboard, and make sure you adjust dynamic cpu voltage lower than the equivalent non-Refresh or else it will crash on boot (depends on your luck in order to reach voltage control before crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), only new microcodes have proper stock voltages, see this:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/271a81/psa_stop_combining_intel_8_series_with_the_new/
> .
> MB, i'll modify the title for better clarification.
> 
> EDIT: Thank you all for the reps


Hi there,

Well i have one 4700mq too with prema bios mod and my notebook is a P375SM, this mod will work on it too?

I have no idea how it works i only use XTU and the most i can do is use some pre-made profiles to make the CPU go to 3,6GHz the themps idle are 50 and in load 65 at most!

Please any help will be good....

By the way i tired the AFUWINx64 amd the software just don't work :/


----------



## andrewff2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmashpotato*
> 
> All Haswell CPUs including desktops, though I think Haswell-Refresh like 4720 (?) would only work if you replace existing microcode ranging from v01 to v06 (as stock microcode is late 2014, maybe v11), and not stock (v00, or v00 = v11 in refresh). You should even do that (for OCing else just do bios update) when using Haswell refresh CPU with old desktop motherboard, and make sure you adjust dynamic cpu voltage lower than the equivalent non-Refresh or else it will crash on boot (depends on your luck in order to reach voltage control before crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), only new microcodes have proper stock voltages, see this:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/271a81/psa_stop_combining_intel_8_series_with_the_new/
> .
> MB, i'll modify the title for better clarification.
> 
> EDIT: Thank you all for the reps


Sup man, just checking if you can help me out with the mod? i changed my bios but i wanna know if it's done in the right way can you help me out?


----------



## tmashpotato

Check inbox
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewff2*
> 
> Sup man, just checking if you can help me out with the mod? i changed my bios but i wanna know if it's done in the right way can you help me out?


PM received.


----------



## ChopinRapsu

Hey all ! i need help with this mod on y510p, now i have "unlocked" svl7 modded Bios,
I read the whole article but I do not have the knowledge to do it,
maybe someone has finished Bios









sorry for my english ;p


----------



## Xcnathan32

I downgraded my microcode to V01 using UBU, however, I can't check the overclock box in throttlestop. Why is this? i7-4790 with ga-z87-hd3


----------



## Xcnathan32

Unfortunately, this thread seems to be dead, but I'll ask again just in case anyone sees this.

My first attempt a few months ago didn't work, but I tried it again recently, and found that on a 4790, I was able to keep all 4 cores at the 40x multiplier that is supposed to only be for 1 and 2 cores (as opposed to the 38x multiplier for 4 cores.) However, I can't seem to increase it past that. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcnathan32*
> 
> Unfortunately, this thread seems to be dead, but I'll ask again just in case anyone sees this


This was already answered in post 10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> AFAIK the unlock *doesn't work on any desktop chip*, only on Haswell CPU's with turbo overclockable feature.


You can check this with Hwinfo (ratio overclocking support) or the results from XTU benchmark.
Example from http://hwbot.org/xtu/hardware/367792



As for running all cores at top turbo this is possible on Haswell mobile, desktop and Xeon CPU's.


----------



## GreenNeon

Not wanting to dig up an old thread, but has anyone tested this on a newer generation of HQ processors..? I guess it's more than likely patched now, though looking at the submissions for the i7 7700HQ http://hwbot.org/submission/3959359_prema_cpu_frequency_core_i7_7700hq_3904.84_mhz it's interesting to see that the clock speed is 3.9Ghz which is 100Mhz above the 3.8 limit...

Anyone got more information on this?


----------



## ucode

BCLK was raised for the extra ~100MHz, not the multiplier. (102.69 x 38)


----------



## basch006

I don't know if I did the right thing. And not sure if this microcode hack is applicable on my hardware or not.
My hardware: ASUS Z87-A, intel Core i5-4440
Original BIOS rom: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fat6zKo1Tfl4uZDM5FCDXEEClTHf6ZRM

Modded BIOS rom by me: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZEjRdx...J0GdRDYhAn

Can someone check for me so that I won't wreak havoc on my recently purchased motherboard?
Lots of thanks!


----------



## Wolle!

Hello,

i have an Medion Erazer with a I7-4710QM. After a BIOS MOD, I can change the multiplicator up to 37. 
It is also possible all 4 cores up to 35.

BUT:

After 28 seconds, the CPU starts to throttle because of Power Limit of 47W. 
How can I increase the value or better deactivate this limitation?

Man thanks. Stay healty.


----------



## gtbtk

Wolle! said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have an Medion Erazer with a I7-4710QM. After a BIOS MOD, I can change the multiplicator up to 37.
> It is also possible all 4 cores up to 35.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> After 28 seconds, the CPU starts to throttle because of Power Limit of 47W.
> How can I increase the value or better deactivate this limitation?
> 
> Man thanks. Stay healty.


I have a i7-4770HQ so not exactly the same but similar I think. I Think all the Haswell H series CPUs are partially unlocked from the factory

My CPU stock runs at 3.4, 3.3, 3.2,3.2. 

With a 2 bin multiplier boost I can run at 3.6, 3.5, 3.4,3.4 without any bios mod just using Intel XTU. I usually run it at 3.4Mhz all core as it is the best voltage/frequency compromise withing my available cooling limits.

You can also use XTU to change power and current limits, undervolt, Boost time limit etc


----------



## Wolle!

Yes, with XTU or TS you can set the multiplier but i prefer to set this option in the BIOS without additional software.

There is a way to manipulate Power Throttling with TS. It works - see picture. Now the 4710QM run on all cores simultaneously at 3,5GHz without Throotling after 28s. Now I am looking for this option (VCCIN) in BIOS setting but I can't found it so far.


----------



## ucode

gtbtk said:


> I have a i7-4770HQ so not exactly the same but similar I think. I Think all the Haswell H series CPUs are partially unlocked from the factory


Not all of them, 4200H for instance. However should be possible to fully unlock your 4770HQ.



Wolle! said:


> There is a way to manipulate Power Throttling with TS. It works - see picture.


Probably limited by EC and better if that is modified to keep separate limits for battery and AC use. The setting you need in BIOS for powercut option is SVID disable, not VCCIN but not recommended by me for laptops in case they don't have good enough hardware protection. Don't know why those refresh CPU's seem to be hitting lower clocks than earlier ones.









Someones OC on 4710MQ


----------



## shnyaps

14) You will see "Rebuild" in action row, File>Save image as> P15SM04.PM2 in my case (can be any name as long as your flashing tool recognize it)

Hi, all.
I have a question about 14 step:
Should I rebuild firmware at the end or not?


----------



## Schmuckley

Wow, idk what to say. You and GenieBen should get together.


----------



## gtbtk

ucode said:


> Not all of them, 4200H for instance. However should be possible to fully unlock your 4770HQ.
> 
> Someones OC on 4710MQ


I know but the laptop doesn't have the cooling to push it past 3.4Ghz all core so no point


----------



## ucode

gtbtk said:


> I know but the laptop doesn't have the cooling to push it past 3.4Ghz all core so no point


Of course. Cooling and power delivery are a big factor. It appears some laptops sadly cannot even run default clocks without thermally throttling so you are doing better than them.  Also many people seem to push for all core OC while ignoring stepped turbo where less cores can still operate below package constraints.


----------



## gtbtk

ucode said:


> Of course. Cooling and power delivery are a big factor. It appears some laptops sadly cannot even run default clocks without thermally throttling so you are doing better than them.  Also many people seem to push for all core OC while ignoring stepped turbo where less cores can still operate below package constraints.


It is a Macbook Pro. Cooling is abysmal. Frozen Icepack under the body helps. 

Getting the best from a mobile procesor in a laptop chassis is not like a desktop. Max core frequency and max Power settings work great on a desktop unit as you can just install a bigger cooler. Not as much on a laptop where everything has to fit within a pretty tight power/cooling/performance envelope.

My Laptop performs better with balanced power plans and at times a compromise on the frequency you run the CPU at. It throttles on every run byt the trick is to either delay throttling or find a combination of setting that don't make it throttle too much.


----------

